# Entry Expess Not Working????



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw on the Retriever Forum that EE is not working. I checked using my PC and I also got a message that the site is corrupt. I checked the times and dates on my PC to make sure they are set up correctly, and they are. I did not try to access using CROME....just my Yahoo...

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It's working for me on my I-Pad.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FireFox gave me a warning that the site's security certificate had expired, but allowed me to override and get into the site. 

the https: address was still displayed though.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am having the same issue with both Firefox and IE. Sent them an email yesterday but have not heard back as of yet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My AOL gives me an "expired certificate" warning but lets me over-ride it and get into the site.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> My AOL gives me an "expired certificate" warning but lets me over-ride it and get into the site.



Makes me nervous when I get "Expired security certificate". :uhoh:


----------

